# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Відмінювання особових займенників.

## Zaya

Склонение личных местоимений (как говорится, по просьбам трудящихся)). 
Сначала, пожалуй, стоит привести перевод некоторых грамматических терминов на украинский. Род нигде не указывала, он там во многих случаях интуитивно определяется. 
склонение — відм*і*нювання
спряжение — дієвідм*і*нювання (глагол — дієсл*о*во), 
но, например, 
первое спряжение — п*е*рша дієвідм*і*на 
местоимение — займ*е*нник (легко запомнить как часть речи, которая замещает имя существительное, «ім*е*нник», хотя, если быть точной, есть местоимения, которые замещают другие части речи)
личное местоимение — особ*о*вий займ*е*нник 
первое лицо — п*е*рша ос*о*ба 
второе лицо — др*у*га ос*о*ба
третье лицо — тр*е*тя ос*о*ба 
падеж — відм*і*нок 
Падежи:
именительный — називн*и*й 
родительный — родов*и*й
дательный — дав*а*льний
винительный — знах*і*дний (от слова «знах*о*дити»)
творительный — ор*у*дний
предложный — місц*е*вий
звательный — кл*и*чний 
единственное число — однин*а*
множественное число — множин*а*
соответственно
двойственное число — двоїн*а*
тройственное число — троїн*а*
(нет, в современном литературном украинском, как и в русском, последних двух нет, это я так, к слову)
_______________________________ 
Відм*і*нювання особ*о*вих займ*е*нників 
Займ*е*нник.
§ 73. Особ*о*ві займ*е*нники. 
Однин*а* 
Н. я
Р. мен*е*
Д. мен*і*
Зн. мен*е*
Ор. мн*о*ю
М. …мен*і* 
Н. ти
Р. теб*е*
Д. тоб*і*
Зн. теб*е*
Ор. тоб*о*ю
М. …тоб*і* 
Н. він     вон*о* 
Р. йог*о* (нь*о*го)        
Д. йом*у* 
Зн. йог*о* (нь*о*го)       
Ор. ним                    
М. …нь*о*му (нім)   
Н. вон*а*
Р. ї*ї* (н*е*ї)   
Д. їй
Зн. ї*ї* (н*е*ї)   
Ор. н*е*ю
М. …ній 
Множин*а* 
Н. ми          
Р. нас         
Д. нам        
Зн. нас       
Ор. н*а*ми    
М. …нас     
Н. ви
Р. вас
Д. вам
Зн. вас
Ор. в*а*ми
М. …вас 
Н. вон*и*
Р. їх (них)
Д. їм
Зн. їх (них)
Ор. н*и*ми
М. …них 
Ф*о*рми займ*е*нника тр*е*тьої ос*о*би (він, вон*а*, вон*о*, вон*и*) п*і*сля прийм*е*нників ужив*а*ються з приставн*и*м н: до нь*о*го, за н*е*ї, з них. Ор*у*дний відм*і*нок м*а*є ф*о*рму з н і без прийм*е*нника: ним, н*е*ю, н*и*ми. 
<…> 
Прим*і*тка 2. П*і*сля прийм*е*нників н*а*голос перех*о*дить з ост*а*ннього скл*а*ду на передост*а*нній у так*и*х займенник*о*вих ф*о*рмах, як: до м*е*не, до т*е*бе, на с*е*бе, з нь*о*го, у н*е*ї, біля к*о*го (к*о*гось), від т*о*го, від ч*о*го (ч*о*гось), у ць*о*го, з усь*о*го, на т*о*му, при ць*о*му, в ч*о*му (ч*о*мусь), в усь*о*му.
Ал*е* кол*и* прийм*е*нник відн*о*ситься не до займ*е*нника, а до *і*ншої част*и*ни м*о*ви, до як*о*ї цей займ*е*нник приляг*а*є, то н*а*голос не зм*і*нюється: до йог*о* х*а*ти, до ї*ї* д*о*му. 
(Український правопис, 4-те видання, виправлене й доповнене, Київ, видання «Наукова думка», 1994 р.)
_______________________________ 
Перевод комментария и примечания:
Формы местоимения третьего лица (він, вон*а*, вон*о*, вон*и*) после предлогов употребляются с приставным н: до нь*о*го, за н*е*ї, з них. Творительный падеж имеет форму с н и без предлога: ним, н*е*ю, н*и*ми. 
Примечание 2. После предлогов ударение переходит с последнего слога на предпоследний в таких местоименных формах, как: до м*е*не, до т*е*бе, на с*е*бе, з нь*о*го, у н*е*ї, біля к*о*го (к*о*гось), від т*о*го, від ч*о*го (ч*о*гось), у ць*о*го, з усь*о*го, на т*о*му, при ць*о*му, в ч*о*му (ч*о*мусь), в усь*о*му.
 Но когда местоимение относится не к предлогу, а к другой части речи, к которой это местоимение прилегает, то ударение не меняется: до йог*о* х*а*ти, до ї*ї* д*о*му.
_______________________________ 
Поэтому, например, «чек*а*ти ког*о*сь» (мен*е,* теб*е,* йог*о,* ї*ї*), но «чек*а*ти на к*о*гось» (на м*е*не, на т*е*бе, на нь*о*го, на н*е*ї), ср. нем. warten auf jemanden. 
Кстати, первое явление есть и в русском:  

> Личные местоимения 3-го лица при употреблении с предлогами могут иметь форму, начинающуюся с *н:* _у него, к нему, за ним, с ними, с ним._ Притяжательные местоимения, употребляясь с предлогами, не имеют начального *н.* Ср.: _для него — для его друга; для неё — для её подруги; для них — для их друзей._

 _______________________________ 
Во всех косвенных падежах у местоимения _он,_ если оно употребляется с предлогами, появляется звук [_н_], возникший в результате переразложения древнерусских предлогов _вън, кън, сън: в нем, к нему, с ним._ Если между местоимением и предлогом стоит определение, выраженное местоимениями _весь, сам,_ то звук [_н_] не употребляется: _над всеми ими, для самого его_ (ср.: _для него самого)._ Не употребляется [_н_] после предлогов позднейшего происхождения _вопреки, благодаря, навстречу_ и др.: _к ней,_ но _навстречу ей; с ней,_ но _благодаря ей._
 В украинском языке в творительном падеже местоимение 3-го лица имеет в основе [_н_] и в беспредложном употреблении: _ним, нею, ними; Ми ним пишаємось._
(«Русский язык», В. И. Кононенко, М. А. Брицын, Д. И. Ганич)

----------


## Оля

Круте, спасибi.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Круте, [s:2ztuzp5e]спасибi[/s:2ztuzp5e].

 _Дякую_.   ::

----------


## Zaya

*Lampada,* ты не то исправляешь. ))  

> Кр*у*то, спасибi.

----------


## Оля

> _Дякую_.

 А что такого смешного?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _Дякую_.     А что такого смешного?

 Извини, солнышко, но мне прозвучало как исковерканный русский.  Не помню, чтобы мы так говорили.
Кстати, в мою бытность _крутыми_ были только яйца или тесто.

----------


## Zaya

> Кстати, в мою бытность крутыми были только яйца или тесто.

 Неправда. Подумай, и вспомнишь много других слов, с которыми это прилагательное сочеталось (и сейчас сочетается).
И вообще, прекращаем оффтоп!   ::

----------


## Lampada

Крутой кипяток, крутая лестница, крутой подъём/спуск, крутая горка.  Буду думать.   :: 
Дорога сделала крутой поворот.  Крутой поворот событий.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Оля  Круте, [s:3b4ar0pb]спасибi[/s:3b4ar0pb].     _Дякую_.

 

```
"Спасибі чи дякую?
Обидва ці слова рівновживані в нас. Наприклад:

Спасибі, дідусю, що ти заховав
В голові столітній ту славу козачу:
Я її онукам тепер розказав.
(Тарас Шевченко)

Спасибі походить від церковнослов’янського спаси Богъ; дякувати - від німецького слова danken, але в нашій мові уже добре відоме з ХV століття. Кажемо: дякувати кому (а не кого, бо це - від російського благодарить когось)."
```

От себя добавлю, что "Спасибі" считается разговорным/нелитературным и употребляется реже, но тем не менее имеет право на существование.

----------

